# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Stato Impresa Attiva/Inattiva - Visura camerale

## roccopanetta

Salve, nella visura camerale di una srls neo costituita, alla sezione 5, è indicato lo Stato di attività: "impresa INATTIVA". Dalla stessa visura risulta che la Comunicazione Unica è stata presentata, e peraltro è indicata la Partita iva nella sezione 6.
Visto che devo avviare delle pratiche per l'azienda in questione, oltre alla necessità di iniziare a registrare fatture di acquisto e vendita, i miei quesiti sono i seguenti:
1) lo stato di "impresa inattiva" mi preclude il diritto di rivalsa IVA?
2) e mi potrebbe causare problemi con le pratiche (iscrizione albo nazionale dei gestori ambientali, richiesta sussidio per assunzioni)?
3) come faccio a dichiarare l'impresa come "attiva"?
Grazie

----------


## roby

la stato di impresa inattiva non ti preclude la detrazione IVA MA COMUNQUE DEVI COMUNICARE AL PIù PRESTO L'AVVI ODELL'ATTIVITà CON UNA PRatica alla CCIAA, in modo da regolarizzare la situazione... non succede nulla... ma fallo al più presto...

----------


## roccopanetta

Grazie mille

----------

